# carburetor problem



## 84720pickup (Oct 17, 2006)

I have an '84 nissan 720 pickup with the 2.4L engine. My truck was stolen about 2 years ago and I recently got it back in bad shape. I replaced the plugs wires, plugs, oil/filter so far. Had to repair the gas tank and the carburetor was overflowing and i had to clean out the bowl because old fuel buildup made the float stick to the bottom of the bowl. The problem I am having now is that no fuel is coming out of the carburetor into the engine. Fuel pump works and i can see the fuel in the bowl through that little glass window on the cover so fuel is getting in there with no problem. What do you guys think is wrong? Thanks in advance.

When I got it back:









Heres now:


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

the fuel inlet to the carb has a filter! have you cleaned or replaced it? or your jets could be
gummed up with old fuel, have you rebuilt the carb?


----------



## 84720pickup (Oct 17, 2006)

It must be the jets then because fuel is definately getting into the bowl alright but I definately didnt realize there was a filter in the carb. No, I havent rebuilt it yet.


----------



## 84720pickup (Oct 17, 2006)

alright, i cleaned out the jets and everything this time and it runs nice and smooth now. only problem is when i shut it off the engine diesels for 2 seconds. does that mean to lean?


----------

